# Biopsy of Pericardium



## ksnively (May 30, 2012)

The surgeon performed a pericardial window for pericardial effucion.  He also states that "sections of the pericardium were removed for biopsy purposes."  I have 33025 for the creation of the pericardial window, however is there a code for the biopsy of the pericardium?
Thank you,
Kim


----------



## HOLLYGIFFIN (Dec 29, 2014)

The CPT code 33025 says "creation of pericardial window or partial resection for drainage." I would assume sending the pieces off that were "resected" for pathology is inclusive in the 33025 code. I don't see significant additional work to justify another charge. 

Holly Pettigrew, CPC, CPC-H
Physician Coding Auditor


----------



## HOLLYGIFFIN (Dec 29, 2014)

However, I would like to add...unless this was from a clear distinct area from the pericardial window that was created. Then I would need to know the technique used (39010 for open pericardial biopsy add -59 to show separate incision/site or 32604 if done by VATS).

But in the reports I am seeing, my doctors are taking tissue from the pericardial window area, so would be inclusive. 

Holly


----------

